# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  DIY Surface skimmer for HOB

## Ukiya

Recently setup a CRS tank, two weeks later discovered my surface was full of oil on the surface it was an ugly sight. Not sure if anyone of you have this problem or had done this DIY before but I'm just going share how to have a clean & clear surface  :Well done: 

Currently using Dolphin A6000 HOB, only used

1x T pipe
1x L pipe

And I have put small piece of sponge in the inlet or use tea bag cloth to prevent shrimplets from being suck in. A simple and easy DIY mod to clean the surface oil! 

IMG_1371.JPGIMG_1378.JPGIMG_1376.JPGIMG_1381.JPG

----------

